# NW45's: Fav everyday eye colors? TIA!



## doniad101 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh and if you dont mind...whats your HG everyday makeup(blush, foundation(& shade if not using MAC), mascara etc) TIA! I just want to punch up my regular makeup routine w/ some ideas.


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not all MAC'ed out like some of ya'll but this what I usually use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: Prescriptive Virtual Matte fdtn. in Fresh Clove or SFF in NW50...Raizin blush...Architecture Paint, Milani e/s in Desert Sun, Java Bean, Flare, and Spice... Chestnut liner Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Coffee Gleam or Rasin Glaze...BadGal Lash mascara. Tadaaa!!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont have an "everyday" look, because everyday i'm in a different mood, there's a different outfit and a different occasion.  but for a "wearable" daily look I run to:
Smashbox Foundation Primer, Stila Perfecting Concealer in i/j, Stila Oil Free Natural Finish FDTN in i/j, CARGO blush in Sonoma, NARS e/s in Key Largo(over UDPP), UD 24/7 glide-on eye pencil in Zero, and BadGal lash or NARS Mascara, with DiorKiss in Praline on the lips.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I dont have an "everyday" look, because everyday i'm in a different mood, there's a different outfit and a different occasion.  but for a "wearable" daily look I run to:
Smashbox Foundation Primer, Stila Perfecting Concealer in i/j, Stila Oil Free Natural Finish FDTN in i/j, CARGO blush in Sonoma, NARS e/s in Key Largo(over UDPP), UD 24/7 glide-on eye pencil in Zero, and BadGal lash or NARS Mascara, with DiorKiss in Praline on the lips._

 
Where can I find CARGO blush in Sonoma?  I tried Sephora, but no luck.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got it as a gratis, which possibly means it was limited or we're no longer carrying it. And I dont see it online anymore, so yeah it's probably d/c.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 30, 2006)

My everyday look (I'm way lighter than you though, NC42) is...

Stila Smudgepot in Brown
Stila Kajal Eye Liner in Onyx
Stila Major Lash in Black
Labello Milk & Honey Lip Balm
MAC Sublime Culture Cremestick
NARS Belle de Jour


----------



## mekaboo (Dec 1, 2006)

Im NW43/45 and here is my fav everyday look. I have 4 kids so, ya know, something I don't have to worry about being too perfect.  I save my brights for the weekends when I have more time.

Eyes-Era to highlight, twinks in crease, print to deepen outer crease, tan pigment on lid. Black to line (Engraved, Blacktrack, Graphblack) Zoomlash

Cheeks-Format or Coppertone

Face-StudioFix

Lips- Chestnut or Cork to line with lipglass in Spite, Oh Baby, Mad Cap,or Explicit. Lustreglass in Beaux, Sinnamon, Ornamental. Lipsticks in Shag, Fetish, Frenzy, Plastique, Fresh Brew, Honeylove


----------



## TheMinx (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm NC 50 and I'm into the natural / bronzey look now (after years of pinks, purples & blues colours). My everyday faves: 

(all Mac unless stated)

Eyes: 
Texture, Bronze, Sable e/s, Bobbi Brown Bronze shimmerbrick - the gold stripe is gorgeous on eyes
Urban Decay Roach
Blue Brown and Sunpepper pigments if I want more shine / sparkle
Engraved, Blacktrack, Stila Broanze smudgepot or Embark e/s for liner

Cheeks:
Sweet As Cocoa 
Nars Outlaw
Nars Crazed
Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Deep
Bobbi Brown Bronze and Peony Shimmerbricks

Lips:
Chestnut and Bobbi Brown Raisin liner
Sophisto, Sheer Plum, Pushup Plum lipsticks
Trance Plant Lustreglass

Face:
Studiofix powder foundation
Blot powder
Becca concealer


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 28, 2006)

Just yesterday, I did a cool eye of the day with Stila SP in black and MAC Blue Brown pigment followed with black mascara.  Too easy:

Stila SP on lid as base and BB pigment on top of SP and blended and more BB in crease blended upwars towards brow.  Lashings of mascara on curled lashes.  The BB went all beautiful beetle on top of the black SP and it's gorgeus reddy brown self when placed on the eye areas without the Smudge Pot as base.  It was crazy how easy this was and so pretty. It wore really nicely too, I might add.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 3, 2007)

ok this is going to be sooo boring but here is my favorite everyday look

I wear no foundation (Unless it's a special occasion) 
so I wash with Clinque 3 steps and moisture well with Clinque Dramtically different lotion 

then I apply 
Untitled paint 
with a little concealer over that 
depending on my mood i'll place a bright or nuetral e/s color on my lid and in the crease I always wear soba and shroom as my highlight 
with carbon as my liner and lancome Defincils mascara 
Told ya very boring lol


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jan 8, 2007)

My everyday work face changes often but I like this look for a toned down appearance.


Face

Lancome Photogenic Liquid Foundation in Suede (4)
MAC Select Moisturecover Concealer NC40 & NC50
Harmony Blush
Format Blush
Estee Lauder Double Matte Pressed Power in Medium Deep
Fix+

Eyes

Portraiture paint as base
Texture on the lid
Olive Groove in crease
Ricepaper to highlight
Stubborn Brown used on lower lash line
Prescriptives Beyond Long

Lips

Cork Lipliner
Tempting Tillie Tinted Lip Condidtioner to even out natural lipcolor
Viva glam V or Trance plant or Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## tdm (Jan 11, 2007)

I am NC45, here are some of my everyday favs:

Eyes:
Smashbox Foundation Primer
Cranberry
Bronze
Brown Down
Orb
Loreal Volume Shocking mascara

Lips:
Sheena - Lacquer
Chestnut
Viva Glam V

Cheeks:
Sheertone  Shimmer
Smashbox - Guru

Face:
Mac Primer
Select Cover up
hardly ever wear alot of foundation coverage....if I do, I just use Studiofix powder foundation with the Select Cover up


----------



## lsperry (Jan 15, 2007)

*A quick 10 minute face for a monochrome or neutral look*

The majority of my makeup is MAC, but since joining SPECKTRA, I’ve incorporated some other eye colors and blushes into my collection – namely Fyrinnae ES and NARS blushes. [I live in a small town and the local mall overwhelmingly caters to white women – when asking for help, never got it.]

This is not my “everyday” face, but this is a face I wear when I need to get out the door fast and don’t have time to coordinate anything. Also, this is a face I wear a lot on the weekends – It takes me 10 minutes to do and it goes w/anything I might pull out the closet to wear.

FACE:
Select coverup concealer
MAC Dark Natural MSF
Fyrinnae “Magenta Gaunlets?” or “Dragon’s Blood” eye shadow – Use for blush (Porcelain Pink or Glissade MSF to highlight)
Dark blot powder

EYE:
UDPP
Improper Copper CCB as a base
Fyrinnae “Magenta Gaunlets?” or “Dragon’s Blood” eye shadow - crease
MAC “Dazzlelight” eyeshadow for lid and brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prescriptives “false eyelashes” mascara

If I have the time, I’ll add these colors to the outer V for some depth: plumage or wait til dark or blu noir or embark or sketch eyeshadows or deep blue green pigment.

LIPS:
Prescriptives Meteor gloss or MAC Ornamental lustreglass, or Polish Me Pink or Autobody Red lip varnish or Chance Encounter or Pure Vanity lipglass.

This is more of a monochrome look and is as “neutral” as I’ll go….Every night I plan my face palette for the next day for work. I would get bored real quick if I wore the same colors everyday!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm a little lighter than you, but here are my rec's, I'm an NC44.

Eyes:  Crease -   Saddle, Folie, Satin Taupe, Twinks, Antiqued,  
                        Coppering, Bronze, Club
         Lid -         Patina, Woodwinked, Nylon, Orange Tangent, LE
         Highlight - Arena, Soba, Vanilla pigment, Ricepaper (Perfect for 
                        the brow, it's less ashy than Shroom, which, imo is  
                        not for us darker girls.)  LE - White Wheat (my
                        personal fave), Goldbit(LE)
         Brights -   Rule, Sunsplosion (LE), Humid, Freshwater, Deep 
                       Truth, Star Violet

Some of my other favorite products for darker skintones are:

Lips:                 Dubonnet, Underplay (for a great nude lip, not too    
                       pale, not too dark, perfect), VGVI (Saw this on Oprah 
                       and I was hooked.) Jest (Lovely summertime 
                       coral/orange), 

         Gloss -    Chance Encounter, Nymphette (the gold combined 
                      with the pink is soo pretty), Vital Spark (From 
                      Raquel, and beyond lovely), Spring Bean

Cheeks:           Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Frankly Scarlett (Don't be let  t
                      the way it looks in the pan fool ya, it's a great color 
                      and a little goes a long way, just tap the brush against
                      your cheeks.  Wearable for just about everyone), 
                      Peachykeen, Mocha, Blunt (for contouring), Dollymix


----------



## Sammaji (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm an NC 45. 
My everyday look consists of:

*Eyes*
Revlon eyeglide shimmer shadow in Bronze
Clinique Lucky Penny on the lids
Anything dark for my crease and anything light for my brow bone (I switch it up)
Any black eye liner
Greatlash mascara

*Face*
MAC Studio Fix foundation (a verrryyy light dusting)
Monistat Chafing gel as a primer for eyelids only

*Lips*
Chestnut Liner
MAC Nice Buzz lipglass

My husband loves and approves of this look he said it looks very "natural" and I value his opinion!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 4, 2009)

my everyday look bronze eyeshadow on the lid, embark on the outer corner and lightly in the crease and arena as the brow highlight.  For blush i use raizin with a light hand and lips, mellow mood lipstick with 80% lipliner of viva glam 6 lipgloss or touch lipstick.


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love so many color combinations, today I'm wearing:
Lid: Sushi Flower
Outer V: Beautyburst & Sketch
Crease Cranberry & Bronze
Highlight: Saddle 
Lower Lash: Cranberry, Beautyburst, & Sketch
Water Line: Zero (Urban Decay)

*All Mac excepted noted


----------



## garnetmoon (Sep 5, 2009)

I coordinate my makeup with my clothes so I vary my make-up from day to day. However when I'm in a rush and I need a good quick face I tend to turn to neutrals/golds. Here's my line up.

Face:
Clinique City Stick Concealer in Spice 08 (sadly d/ced)
Clinique Stay Matte Sheer Pressed Powder in Stay Spice 05

Cheeks:
MAC Otherwordly Blush (LE-Moonbath '07) or MAC Mineralized Blush Duo in Light Over Dark (LE-Grand Duos '09)

Eyes:
NYX Champagne e/s (LOVE, only shadow I've hit pan on twice)
Milani Java Bean or Rich Chocolate e/s
MAC Cosmic e/s (LE-Moonbath '07)
MAC Feline e/l (LE- Blue Storm '07, Alexander McQueen '08, DSquared '09)
+ whatever mascara I'm using...no HGs there yet

Lips:
Lancome Juicy Tube in Sun Bronze or Clinique Double Fudge l/s or MAC Prolongwear Coco Lust/Sexy Sweet (LE Lustre Twins- '08)

HTH


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

i also switch it up based on mood, but to get out the door:

maybelline min power liq foundation dark 1 mixed with lotion= tinted moist applied with fingers

MAC Light Over Dark on eyes and blush (saves time)

curl lashes, 3 coats mascara

fill brows

any gloss

my fave neutrals for every day
Honesty
MSF Warm Trend as e/s
Milani Java Bean
CG Swiss Chocolate
Revlon Min Finishing Powder Suntan Matte on eyes-so pretty for a my skin but better look


----------

